# Keep women off the ice...



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Fabner1 said:


> *River,*
> 
> *I think I'm in love!:lol:*
> 
> Fred


 
:lol: You're hilarious.


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Ok the story jsut made the mornign news show on 9 and 10 lmaooooooooooooooo


----------



## rythefishguy (Dec 13, 2010)

Too bad there wasnt a picture included with the story, i really wanna see what this nutty women looks like.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Wow, we could have a burgeoning romance right here on the site.  This could lead to the 1st marriage on this site, though I think I've read about a domestic partnership in the flyfishing forum. :chillin:


----------



## loonatic31 (Nov 12, 2008)

I live less than 2 miles from that lake and now that i know they use Suckers as a weapon "to protect their holes" i dont think I'll be fishing it anytime soon!!!!


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

rythefishguy said:


> Too bad there wasnt a picture included with the story, i really wanna see what this nutty women looks like.


 You sure about that? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

RIVER LADY said:


> :lol: You're hilarious.


*
River,

You were supposed to come back with:

"I can't be involved with a Herniated Perch milker"!*

Fred


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Fabner1 said:


> *River,*
> 
> *You were supposed to come back with:*
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, you guys are too much!! :lol::lol:


----------

